# I Needed These to Clean Stuffer Tubes



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 14, 2014)

was looking for something to clean the insides of my stuffer tubes..  the small tube for snack sticks mainly (small and long)...  

A variety of sizes for all tubes...  at Harbor Freight for 5 bucks ... 














Brushes.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Dec 14, 2014


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2014)

That's a good deal. These from LEM at $8.25 are nice too...JJ


----------



## troutter (Dec 14, 2014)

Cleaning the inside of the small stuffing tubes can be a challenge.  Good find!


----------

